# Blu Ray Facebook problem



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

I recently got for Chrstmas a Philipsblu Ray player that can hook up to the internet, so far i use Netflix and Youtube. but im having a problem signing into Facebook. i sign in the sameway with my email and password but when it trys to log in it just stalls that whirly thing that happens when its logging you in it just keeps on spinning with nothing else happening. i tried twice i left it going for 30 minutwes when finaly i just gave up. why is it taking so long or is it just stalling or freezing up?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The unit appears to be a media player, not an internet browser.


----------

